# Day of the snow geese.



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Had an unreal snow hunt this morning. Managed to get three off the 4 species of white geese.

Pictured left to right. Lesser snow goose, Ross goose and last the very rare lesser ross goose.

If only I could have got a greater snow goose.

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job on the geese


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Uhh, was that in Utah?? Cuz the season for light geese in Utah closed Nov. 30th statewide.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Uhh, was that in Utah?? Cuz the season for light geese in Utah closed Nov. 30th statewide.


Many like to call this place an extension of Utah but legally it's just a little ways across the border In fact I know there were two other fellows from utah hunting it as well yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Went out today to scout around and there is ice here. Prepare for some duck action down south!!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pigeons?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Pigeons?


Hey if they identify as lesser ross geese who am I to judge.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice bag! How do the pigeons taste?:grin:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> Nice bag! How do the pigeons taste?:grin:


Better then snow geese

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> Nice bag! How do the pigeons taste?:grin:


Like rats with wings


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

hamernhonkers said:


> Better then snow geese
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pretty low bar, eh?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Like rats with wings


So pretty good then?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> So pretty good then?


Ate them a few times as a kid, we raised them on the farm...never did care for them one bit


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Ate them a few times as a kid, we raised them on the farm...never did care for them one bit


What did you feed them? These taste just like a collard dove to me. Of course they grain and corn feed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hamernhonkers said:


> What did you feed them? These taste just like a collard dove to me. Of course they grain and corn feed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Cracked corn


----------

